# PRESS RELEASE: Sennheiser announces the MOMENTUM On-Ear headphone



## joe

*Design for the senses – quality for individualists: The new MOMENTUM On-Ear from Sennheiser*
   
*Old Lyme, Conn., 10 July 2013 **– **Quality, substance and value: audio specialist **Sennheiser** developed the MOMENTUM headphones for people who prize these properties – and who refuse to compromise on sound or design. Equipped with high-quality audio technology and finished with the finest materials, the MOMENTUM unites form and function like no other headphones. Now Sennheiser is introducing the **MOMENTUM On-Ear**. This smaller, on-ear version makes it possible to define your personal style with a range of contemporary colors.*
   
   
    
   
   
  The MOMENTUM On-Ear is a new addition to the MOMENTUM family, adding a dash of color to the Sennheiser product range. The headphones are available in four fresh shades – distinct looks selected by an international team of designers and trend scouts. In blue, green, pink and ivory, their perfect combination of sound and style is every bit as impressive as the rest of the MOMENTUM range.
   
  Katrin Huss, Director of Customer Relationship Management at Sennheiser comments: “The new MOMENTUM On-Ear embodies an urban style that’s focused on high performance and the finest materials – on style and substance. They are the perfect choice for those who demand top quality and want to express this through their own personal style.”
   
*High-quality audio technology and the finest materials*
   
  The MOMENTUM On-Ear headphones stand out for their minimalist design, but also for the tangibly high quality of their materials and workmanship. The ear pads and headband have been finished in Alcantara®, a high-tech material produced in Italy. As a result of its unique combination of suppleness, durability and breathable comfort, this luxury material is valued by fashion designers and interior designers alike. As with all other models in the MOMENTUM family, the headband of the MOMENTUM On-Ear is made of stainless steel. 
   

   
  The sound of these headphones is also clear and uncompromising, creating a sound experience in which even the tiniest details can be heard. Equipped with high-end 18-ohm transducers, MOMENTUM On-Ear guarantees full stereo sound with a slight bass emphasis in a frequency range from 16 to 22,000 Hz. Thanks to their closed, on-ear design, these headphones isolate the listener from external noise to ensure a great listening experience on the move – even in noisy urban environments.
   
*Perfection in every detail*
   
   MOMENTUM On-Ear headphones feature a single-sided detachable cable with convenient in-line remote and microphone for Apple iDevices, for easy control of music playback and to make and receive calls on the go. 
   
  The new member of the MOMENTUM family is available in the colors blue, green, pink and ivory at selected retailers from summer 2013.
   
  For more information on the MOMENTUM On-Ear, please visit www.sennheiserusa.com/momentum-on-ear


----------



## headphones1999

Cool


----------



## zigy626

fantastic..i bet its a winner.


----------



## kalbee

oooh... can't wait to try these out. (for comfort)


----------



## GREQ

I just want to hear it to see how close it gets to the sound of the original.


----------



## itsthemonster

I think that these will be great and they look beautiful...
Funny that they release an on-ear version when, for some people, the original was basically on ear...


----------



## scolaiw

Seems like Sennheiser's M80s.

 Hopefully it sounds as good as the originals!


----------



## Towwers

suscribed


----------



## wolfetan44

Subbed.


----------



## ebjarrell

I'm VERY curious how these will sound.  I tried the normal Momentum but I kinda got lost.  I also had to turn my MP3 player up almost all the way to power them to an OK listening level.


----------



## Shazzam6999

That shade of blue looks really awesome, I wish that shade had existed for the over ears when I bought my set.


----------



## Steely Dan

Quote: 





shazzam6999 said:


> That shade of blue looks really awesome, I wish that shade had existed for the over ears when I bought my set.


 
  Took the words right out of my mouth, I bought the black ones but would have much preferred blue.


----------



## wolfetan44

I hope to hear these sometime.


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote: 





itsthemonster said:


> Funny that they release an on-ear version when, for some people, the original was basically on ear...


 
   
  Yeah the Mo's are fine for me
   
  Am going to try these when Custom-Cable get them in in August. If the sound is the same then will be ambivalent because I personally am Mr Average, buy medium tees blind. Have never encountered fit issues reported by others for whatever brand you can think of from Grado to Sennheiser. Suppose the cheaper price is the plus point


----------



## roBernd

hrrrhrrr, they could just repackage the old ones and call them on-ear. The perfect crime.


----------



## JoeDoe

I think for most people with medium-to-large sized ears, the existing Momentums ARE on-ears! LOL. Twas the only reason I traded mine away. 
   
  Subscribed.


----------



## Armaegis

I couldn't get the regular momentums to fit/seal on me properly. I wonder if these will fare any better.


----------



## inasafeplace

I've got huge head and above average ears and to me the Momentums are somewhere inbetween circumaural and over-ear. They fit very nicely around my ears but there's no way the ears could totally go inside. One of my favorite headphones.


----------



## Beagle

Quote: 





joedoe said:


> I think for most people with medium-to-large sized ears, the existing Momentums ARE on-ears! LOL. Twas the only reason I traded mine away.


 
  Quote: 





robernd said:


> hrrrhrrr, they could just repackage the old ones and call them on-ear. The perfect crime.


 
   
  No kidding. Why the hell didn't they come up with an actual around-ear Momentum instead


----------



## Dubstep Girl

oooh pink momentum on ear


----------



## visanj

If it has same signature as momentum with less emphasize in bass I think it will be good


----------



## yazoo123

For those quite a few have voiced out the inner space ear pad of Momentum original version too small to fit in, I'm afraid it would getting worse for the issue this time, For me, the Momentum original version just fits me with no problem and I'd also looking forward to see the new model, both the look and the SOUND as well.


----------



## audioKyle

These seem interesting. Tried a pair of momentums before and thought they sounded quite good and they had excellent build quality but the price was too steep imo. 

It looks like they are using the same type of ear pads used on the amperior, on these! I loved those ear pads! 

Also, that brown leather/cream combo looks stunning!


----------



## bighouse

The leather brown and ivory do look nice. I bought my momentum s in brown just yesterday and read the news about the on ears later in the day. Timing! I love the look, sound and feel of them but did think it would be better for my ears if the ear cups were just a bit larger. So, I wrote to Sennheiser tech support and asked them if they sold a larger replacement ear pad cushion. Here's their reply, for those who are hoping for a bigger ear cup:


Good afternoon-

Thank you for contacting technical support, at this time we do not offer a a bigger option for this model, Germany is working on this an it will be probably happen early next year. please keep checking to see when they become available.


----------



## SchneiderStudios

Not a big fan of the design.


----------



## miceblue

I've read a lot of things about the original Momehntum but I've got to hand it to Sennheiser for trying to expand their products to the average consumer in terms of appearance. I for one am stoked about seeing their new colours in-person, let alone get a chance to listen to them. People complained about the originals being on-ear so perhaps making a real on-ear earpad design will help with the comfort. People also complained about the originals being too bulky to recommend for a portable headphone so maybe this smaller design was a response to that as well.
   
  Very interesting indeed. I look forward to peoples' impressions.


----------



## iRo-Fi

They looks nice, i like the color choices. Might try those mini-Momentums when they hit retail.


----------



## astroid

Sennheiser do measure their headphones differently in respect to loudness , i cant remember exactly what they do but the result is that headphones that look like they are 102db for example , are actually around 97db. I will look for the reason


----------



## ebjarrell

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I couldn't get the regular momentums to fit/seal on me properly. I wonder if these will fare any better.


 

 I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## dleblanc343

Anxious to have a feel of the alcantra for myself. Should be able to try these next week.


----------



## Wraith13

Quote: 





robernd said:


> hrrrhrrr, they could just repackage the old ones and call them on-ear. The perfect crime.


 
   
  Quote: 





itsthemonster said:


> I think that these will be great and they look beautiful...
> Funny that they release an on-ear version when, for some people, the original was basically on ear...


 
   
  Yeah, I wonder what in the world Senn is up to by only calling these supra-aural when I'm pretty sure that the original Momentums were supra-aural to virtually everyone but small children?  I love the color scheme of a couple of these though.  I wish Sennheiser would make a true circumaural Momentum because the whole reason I never got a pair of these in the first place is that they were on my ears and not around them.


----------



## roma101

Interesting, wonder how it will compare sonically to its big sibling and if isolation is improved even more, being that they're on-ear. Not a fan of the colors but I'm sure they will catch a lot of attention.


----------



## kimvictor

Lol. I thought momentums were already on ears! Anyways, those do look really cool. Is the SQ supposed to be as good as momentum?


----------



## Mr Tinkertrain

Very interesting! I was just about to buy the other Momentums but i think i will wait and compare them to this model.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Only midgets and toddlers would consider the original Momentums over ear. Maybe since these are actually DESIGNED to be on ear, they won't have the weird fit for some people like the others.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Only midgets and toddlers would consider the original Momentums over ear. Maybe since these are actually DESIGNED to be on ear, they won't have the weird fit for some people like the others.


 
  I kind of don't get it. Wasn't momentum designed to be a portable in the first place? And yet, they make another portable version of it?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's basically like the V moda M80 vs M100. They're both portable. The M80 is smaller. This Momentum is smaller than the other. Some people want that. If the Momentum is going to be on ear regardless, I'd prefer whichever is the most comfortable . This one, with it's new pads may be more comfy.and whichever is smallest.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It was, but it didn't have a portable form factor. i.e. it was a pretty large headphone to be truly portable since it didn't fold up, lie flat, and the case was really bulky.
   
  My guess is that they responded to this sort of downfall and decided to make something smaller along the lines of the DT1350 and M-80, except with the Momehntum's oval earcups.


----------



## Arkyle

They look stunning. I want a pair of high-end on ears and was pretty sure I'd get the amperior, but these might be a good option too (although I've heard of build quality issues with the momentum).


----------



## techboyjv

I really like the size of the M80, I might like these! Hopefully they keep the same sound as the momentum "over ear".


----------



## Frosty3258

I think they should have steered away from the momentum line and started a new line to cater to portability. I hope they tried to keep the same sound sig though...


----------



## The Monkey

So someone in marketing had an idea.


----------



## CJG888

The problem with the original Momentums is, as another contributor has already mentioned, their bulk and lack of a folding mechanism. The new, smaller ones should be more readily usable as a genuine portable. It is a shame, however, that all available colors are quite garish (as this could, if a little more subtly styled, be a P3 competitor...). Maybe they could try a version with aluminium (or wooden) cups ?

Hopefully, the bass will be tighter and better defined than on the big ones. If the treble is decent, they could be an alternative to the "default option" HD25s!

The low impedance could be a problem with some amps / DAPs, though. I wonder if part of the secret of the HD25s' success is their 70 Ohm impedance - this makes matching easy.


----------



## miceblue

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> The problem with the original Momentums is, as another contributor has already mentioned, their bulk and lack of a folding mechanism. The new, smaller ones should be more readily usable as a genuine portable. It is a shame, however, that all available colors are quite garish (as this could, if a little more subtly styled, be a P3 competitor...). Maybe they could try a version with aluminium (or wooden) cups
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Aluminum earcups would be nice, but there's the Amperior for that. Wood isn't a very consumer-friendly appearance from my experience. I don't know of a single headphone made of wood that consumers would want to buy.


----------



## The Monkey

AT Woodies do quite well.


----------



## CJG888

Here in Asia, I believe there is potential for wooden earcups. You may be right about Europe, though.

Remember, Sennheiser is a global brand!


----------



## billliu

More like Amperior...
   
  However, the style is quite appealing to young generation!


----------



## Ezio

Nice. I'll check out one if I have the time.


----------



## Wraith13

miceblue said:


> Aluminum earcups would be nice, but there's the Amperior for that. Wood isn't a very consumer-friendly appearance from my experience. I don't know of a single headphone made of wood that consumers would want to buy.




Wow, you haven't seen some of the high end offerings from Audio-Technica, Denon, Grado, or Audeze.


----------



## CJG888

This could be a cool, modern alternative to the ESW9 (with cups made from a sustainable wood).


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Only midgets and toddlers would consider the original Momentums over ear. Maybe since these are actually DESIGNED to be on ear, they won't have the weird fit for some people like the others.


 
  Then I must be the world's first 6 foot midget.


----------



## dleblanc343

greq said:


> Then I must be the world's first 6 foot midget.



I second that, my ears fit inside. One of them just barely.


----------



## MrTechAgent

Boy :O do the* Ivory's* look sexy.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

greq said:


> Then I must be the world's first 6 foot midget.




Probably. 

Those openings are ridiculously small.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  ... there's a joke here... _can't put my finger on it_.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I second that.  The originals don't come close to be "around-ear" for me.


----------



## vinnievidi

Quote: 





itsthemonster said:


> I think that these will be great and they look beautiful...
> Funny that they release an on-ear version when, for some people, the original was basically on ear...


 
  Hear, Hear! Too bad, too.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





miceblue said:


> Aluminum earcups would be nice, but there's the Amperior for that. Wood isn't a very consumer-friendly appearance from my experience. I don't know of a single headphone made of wood that consumers would want to buy.


 
  Though the Amperior has been discontinued.  In its' current form, at least.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Anxious to have a feel of the alcantra for myself. Should be able to try these next week.


 
  The Alcantara is incredibly comfortable.  I am not a fan of the color choices though.  IMO, they should have released a black version first to gauge interest, then released alternative colors after that was established.


----------



## CJG888

speakerphile said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Aluminum earcups would be nice, but there's the Amperior for that. Wood isn't a very consumer-friendly appearance from my experience. I don't know of a single headphone made of wood that consumers would want to buy.
> ...




In that case, it didn't have much of a production run...


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





cjg888 said:


> In that case, it didn't have much of a production run...


 
  Nope, agreed.  I liked the Amperior myself.  It was a bit pricey, but sounded great!


----------



## countolaf

Since this on-ear was planned, I hoped they made the over-the-ear cups bigger. But the blue color still looks definitely cool!


----------



## Slaphead

speakerphile said:


> Nope, agreed.  I liked the Amperior myself.  It was a bit pricey, but sounded great!




I think the problem with the Amperior is that there was not enough in the package to make it worthwhile spending the extra over the HD25. I'm also in the camp that considered the Amperior to sound brasher and harsher than the HD25, which I'm tempted to put down to the 18ohm drivers. I'm not a fan of this trend towards low impedance drivers, especially when you consider that my little 6th gen iPod nano has no trouble driving my 70ohm HD25s.

Anyway back to the Momentum on ears. I'm curious to try them. At the moment I have the full size Momentums sitting in their box doing nothing because I found them, well, a bit muffled and heavy going. If Sennheiser have managed to tighten up the bass, added some sparkle, and got rid of that 4.5KHz trough in the FR which sticks out like a sore thumb to my ears, then I may well be interested. However these would need to have one hell of good sound to replace my HD25s as my go to portables.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





wraith13 said:


> Wow, you haven't seen some of the high end offerings from Audio-Technica, Denon, Grado, or Audeze.


 
  In the context of 'portable' headphones, I sure haven't seen some of these high end Denon, Grado, or Audeze.
  Grado's are open back, so let's put that aside for now.
  Denon wooden on ears, I don't know of any (but I'll admit it right here that I don't care for Denon particularly so I wouldn't know their products well to begin with).
  Audeze is portable in the "usable on the go" sense but not really on the "portable" sense... They're also open back.
  As for Audio Technica, they have a line of wooden on ears, yes. If you're thinking of those bigger Wx000 series then... please, that's pushing it for "portable" as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyhow, depending on the location and climate and age group, wood on headphone is a instant no.
  Look at any of those threads recently made by teenagers that want fashionable headphones for school... or even some people asking for DIY solutions with custom cups. The moment you say wood... yeah. Nope.


----------



## rovex

If it carries the same sound as it's bigger brother i'll give this one a pass. Too hard on the ears.


----------



## miceblue

wraith13 said:


> miceblue said:
> 
> 
> > Aluminum earcups would be nice, but there's the Amperior for that. Wood isn't a very consumer-friendly appearance from my experience. I don't know of a single headphone made of wood that consumers would want to buy.
> ...




I said consumer-friendly for a reason. People aren't going to grab an LCD-2 thinking it's pretty. Heck even I think the LCD-2 is butt ugly; I'd rather not wear storm drain covers on my ears...

Denon's new line of headphones are OK in appearance to me.

Grado is okay but consumers are going to buy the plastic ones (SR70 or 80), not the $500 ones with wood.


----------



## CJG888

A-T ESW9 and EW9 are quite popular here in China (both genuine and fake!).


----------



## cyh03176

Just bought the ivory colour one in Paris (fnac store near montparssa, sorry if I got it wrong, I am not French haha) yesterday during my Europe trip. Hah! What a timing 

The sound is absolutely amazing and identical to the bigger brother. But well, it is not burnt in yet so I am expecting even better sound out of these things!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Brilliant idea!

Lets grab our most popular headphone, and make it smaller and with nifty colours!

(i wonder how they sound, i was not too impressed or swayed with the sound of the Momentums when i tried them)


----------



## authistic

I'd love those with the sound of the amperior. I love my amperior but I'm not a fan of the build with the cables.. mine has serious problems (left side goes dead 50% of the time when touching the cable) after only 3 months of use. I prefer the momentum build. However the sound of the amperior is much more fresh and fun, the monemtum has some HD650-sounding imo, which is laid back and cool but also boring and I often find myself cracking up the volume way too much, because I miss the treble.


----------



## audioKyle

Found a video review up! Apparently it's not as warm and more balanced. This is starting to sound pretty good to me. 

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wC2W2aGm21E[/VIDEO]


----------



## kalbee

I got to try them today 
Isolation is practically nonexistant.... not sure how these would be anymore portable aside from the size factor... but they are light and pretty comfortable.
Not sure about wearing them for long hours since I haven't tried them for that long, naturally.

As for sound... yeah... a little odd to be perfectly honest. At least not my cup of tea.

They used velour pads; not sure if other pads exists.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> I got to try them today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The pads on these are actually Alcantara, more similar to suede than velour but very comfortable IMO.


----------



## kalbee

speakerphile said:


> The pads on these are actually Alcantara, more similar to suede than velour but very comfortable IMO.



My bad  shows how little I use non-leather/pleather pads.
Indeed comfortable.


----------



## dleblanc343

They will be releasing the on ear for the holidays in black, brown and red as well. So there will be 7 colors in total.


----------



## LFC_SL

That is more like it but what is your source


----------



## dleblanc343

lfc_sl said:


> That is more like it but what is your source



A Sennheiser sales rep lol


----------



## Speakerphile

I heard something similar, from a credible source.


----------



## guerillaw

So it seems Momentum is now a sub-brand. We have an on-ear, and "over ear", how about a full size? I liked the Original Momentum but was one of those for whom the ear cups were too small. 
   
  A larger momentum with Alcantara and scalability beyond portable amps would be  welcome addition to the momentum line.


----------



## Guitarist9273

Anyone know if they'll introduce similar colors (like the lovely blue, for instance) on the circumaural Momentums?


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





guitarist9273 said:


> Anyone know if they'll introduce similar colors (like the lovely blue, for instance) on the circumaural Momentums?


 
  I haven't been made aware of any plans to do so.  My guess is though, that if they are successful they would consider it.


----------



## Arkyle

Was the amperior really dropped?! That explains why in Mexico the amperior is priced only a few dollars more than the HD-25. I think it is time to get the lasts while they last!


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





arkyle said:


> Was the amperior really dropped?! That explains why in Mexico the amperior is priced only a few dollars more than the HD-25. I think it is time to get the lasts while they last!


 
  It has indeed been discontinued.


----------



## ukaudiophile

They have already proved to be a winner with the customers in John Lewis.


----------



## Speakerphile

Quote: 





ukaudiophile said:


> They have already proved to be a winner with the customers in John Lewis.


 
  What is John Lewis?


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





speakerphile said:


> What is John Lewis?


 
  It's a department store in England.
   
  Note to the British: most headfiers are American.


----------



## kamcok

Quote: 





arkyle said:


> Was the amperior really dropped?! That explains why in Mexico the amperior is priced only a few dollars more than the HD-25. I think it is time to get the lasts while they last!


 
  They are replacing it with the HD-25 aluminium, so it will have higher impedance like the original HD-25 instead of the (if i rmb correctly) 17 ohms on the amperior


----------



## kamcok

I'm jealous of the people who got their hands on this already haha. 
  I was quite impressed the original momentum and am really looking forward to hearing this one.
  Believe it or not the momentum actually fit around my ears perfectly fine and I find them to be super super comfortable. I guess this means my ears are smaller than average then.
  When I asked sennheiser Australia for a review sample of the on-ear momentums they said sure but they're still waiting for sample stock to come in. 
  hmm, now the wait..


----------



## TunnelVision

I might of missed it. But anyone know what the price might be in the USA?


----------



## Jpfe8851

I have seen them at $229 on line.


----------



## squallkiercosa

I was wondering if the removable cable is also 2.5mm like the original Momentum. The one I have is driving me crazy (non-mic) at work everytime I step on the cable with the desk edge or even with my arm the sound suddenly stop.


----------



## solblack

These will be my new commute headphone along with my Fiio 11 or JDS C5.


----------



## dleblanc343

We got these in today, and I have to say I was a bit disappointed by their sound. The fit and finish is amazing though, so I may get them anyway...

The sound is dark and I'd say very old school Sennheiser: sligthly veiled and dark. They are much bassier than the original momentum, to my surprise. The mids are a bit subdued, making them sound v-shaped.

I think they're very good for 229$ though, I'd take them over anything on the market for their looks and build, and sound is above average in that price bracket. They're a fun sounding headphone and the bass is not messy. I'd say it's good for electronica, rock and other more upbeat genres.


----------



## Dubstep Girl

i need a portable headphone for work, hows the bass on these? im thinking of buying these since i don't really wanna rebuy IEMs. 
   
  does it have the typical entry level sennheiser bass roll-off? or the models that start to distort in the bass pretty easily


----------



## dleblanc343

dubstep girl said:


> i need a portable headphone for work, hows the bass on these? im thinking of buying these since i don't really wanna rebuy IEMs.
> 
> does it have the typical entry level sennheiser bass roll-off? or the models that start to distort in the bass pretty easily



The bass is pretty tight, there's just a lot of quantity and I eq'ed it a bit down (havent eq'd a headphone in years, but the results are good in this case).

I just finished work and decided to pick up my own pair. I'd demo before buying it.


----------



## kmw1

I've had these for a couple of days and think they sound good for their small size. I found their overall sound is fairly well balanced and neutral, although slightly veiled. Bass is decent but doesn't extend that well into the sub-bass region, which is a shame. Bass distortion was evident when auditioning a reggae track called "Stone Majesty - Mother Earth (Earth Riddim)". I also found they struggle for power and volume when un-amped and connected directly to my Galaxy S3. Furthermore, they don't provide the best isolation and leak at high volume, but they're one of the most comfortable on-ear type headphone I've tried.


----------



## dleblanc343

Got two momentums this week!


----------



## frix

these are indeed quite bassy.
  For accoustic music it's too much. Even for some electronic music it's too much for me.
  With bass settings -4db or -6db on the fiio e17 it's fine though.


----------



## scrypt

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Got two momentums this week!


 

 Thanks for the detailed photo.  Is the blue as dark as it appears in this particular pic?  If so, it looks as though someone put the Amperior's cobalt blue through the Inoffensitron so that people could actually wear it in public without feeling _shiny_.


----------



## kookoo

Listened to the Momentum on ears earlier today, spent alot of time with them along side the original momentums and the ESW9.
  Definitely more bass and bloated at that, more aggressive treble and the mids thin. It's like they took the momentums and uped the ante. Not sure if they took the right direction though.
  Comfort wise it's very comfortable and not an issue though with my small ears, the original momentums fit me better.


----------



## a_recording

Just posted up a first impressions video I did with some friends 
   
*There is now an impressions thread for the On-Ears* so I posted in there:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/674370/sennheiser-momentum-on-ear-impressions#post_9669924


----------



## dleblanc343

Quote: 





scrypt said:


> Thanks for the detailed photo.  Is the blue as dark as it appears in this particular pic?  If so, it looks as though someone put the Amperior's cobalt blue through the Inoffensitron so that people could actually wear it in public without feeling _shiny_.


 
  Sorry, I got an on ear and a regular momentum. Those blue ones are a limited edition regular momentum.


----------



## squallkiercosa

Quote: 





dleblanc343 said:


> Sorry, I got an on ear and a regular momentum. Those blue ones are a limited edition regular momentum.


 
   
  Apparently you still can get them, but only UK shipping. 

http://en-uk.sennheiser.com/special_edition_momentum


----------



## scrypt

Quote: 





squallkiercosa said:


> Apparently you still can get them, but only UK shipping.
> 
> http://en-uk.sennheiser.com/special_edition_momentum


 

 Unless the pictures are misleading, that particular LE looks to include the standard black and red momentums despite the extras' emphasis on blue and bowie.


----------



## squallkiercosa

That's the special blue edition, I don't know if there's another se/le version.


----------



## dleblanc343

Mines the Red Bull Infiniti version. As far as I know, it was only available for people who are part of that racing organization. I got mine at the Grand Prix this summer and got the case signed by Sebastian Vettel.


----------



## FFXF1

Dude - that's SICK!  Big F1 fan, RB Racing in particular. Seb is the man, and at his age will be the new legend.  Anyway of getting the RB cans - other than being part of the team?  Signed by Vettel - UFB!


----------



## dleblanc343

I'll be holding onto them dearly aha


----------



## GREQ

Quote: 





johnnyxcg said:


> good but it will makes your ears hurt after 1 hour


 
  Not mine.
  If you read the whole thread you wouldn't need to post futile statements like this.


----------

